# Fridays Pixs



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ill start I guess,
Picked up a new lens, New to me anyways, and decided to test it out. Adapted it to a canon mount.
24mm 2.8 yashica, Manual.
Second Pic is What to do when its cold and raining outside.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

great pics star as always.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A good fish from last Mon 

One of my Charlie's Custom Rod's


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*2cool decal*

My 2cool decal with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

BillLovesFishin said:


> My 2cool decal with a beautiful sunset.


You need to splain that flashing light to us..... But nice pic tho....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I guess the Sheriff wanted to admire it also 


BillLovesFishin said:


> My 2cool decal with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thank you sir, I do appreciate it.



capt. david said:


> great pics star as always.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

some kinda art at a place by the strand


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Love Lydia Ann pics Stargazer! Caught a lot of fish at night out of the ditch (marsh drain) you took that shot in! :smile:

Little dweebs! 

Future dweeb

Yankee dish...corned beef and cabbage! Soaked in butter...excellent stuff 

Some very old pics I came across of the lighting control, dimmers, services and tap cans for Saks Fifth Avenue on Post Oak.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> You need to splain that flashing light to us..... But nice pic tho....


If you are going through Crosby make sure you are doing the speed limit.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My daughter lost her first tooth










There, I fixed it!










Yes, that is plexiglass, held in by sheetmetal screws up top, and filled in with spray foam insulation.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Busy Week*

1- An appetizer out at the goose lease.
2- The Lissie Prairie
3- The Ever Tactical Harbormaster
4- Squatch being Squatch
5 and 6 - A four hour Roast while watching Football.
7- Nothing gets your blood boiling like a Chicago Cab Ride.
8- Looking out a window at our Chicago office.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

My boy driving for the first time this past Sunday at the deer lease:










Another pig he shot the evening before:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Random Pictures*


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Buck i took last weekend on low fence near the Fasken Ranch in Webb County. I have always wanted a BIG 8 point, finally got one!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i love cookies, especially these.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice Deer man


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

NICE cookies


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*fri*

Sadie my pup

Me and Blackjack 224

The litter my lab came from

A cooler full of goodness


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Yaga's Chili Quest*

Yes "Roundman" you got me in trouble! I've been detoxing all week! LOL! The good-ole boys said you sure know your whiskey. I only lett'm have a sip.  We went through about 15 gallons of chili for the public . . didn't place as we did last year, but definitely fun times. Thanks for the sponsorship "Roundman." . . . wg


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> A cooler full of goodness


Mmmm fried stuffed flounder is all i see lol man i need to go get some more


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Random stuff.
1. Grandaughter's carp she caught.
2. 30 lb. hindquarter from my mule deer this year, mmm.
3. Spring break campout with the boys.
4. Nice mess of crappie.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats a big carp and a big ham!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

CTCU is coming! :smile:

Across the road from where we were hunting!

If it's fun...bring some friends back the next week!

This was pointed out to me in one of the guides picture books at the show 

Windows blacked out...no working lights at all...even his tail lights are painted black! But I get pulled over because one of my rear license plate lights is not working! :cheers:

Whitecap and pop at his 75th last weekend! :smile:


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> I get pulled over because one of my rear license plate lights is not working! :cheers:


That happened to me last weekend, coming home late after working at my friends metal shop. The cop comes up to my window tells me my lights are out asks me what i am doing. He said have a nice night. I got home and looked at my light and they were working.

Guess he wanted to write some DWI tickets that night.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Weather Or Knott said:


> That happened to me last weekend, coming home late after working at my friends metal shop. The cop comes up to my window tells me my lights are out asks me what i am doing. He said have a nice night. I got home and looked at my light and they were working.
> 
> Guess he wanted to write some DWI tickets that night.


that's BULLCHITTTTT man that type of stuff pizzes me off!!!! abuse of power....what a waste of breath, cops like that are the ones we DON'T need!!!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Weather Or Knott said:


> That happened to me last weekend, coming home late after working at my friends metal shop. The cop comes up to my window tells me my lights are out asks me what i am doing. He said have a nice night. I got home and looked at my light and they were working.
> 
> Guess he wanted to write some DWI tickets that night.


You got it thats how they got me for DUI when i was 18 cop had to follow me for 5 min before he saw one of the lamps out, I tried to be honest with him since i only had 2 beers 2hrs before passed all of the field sobriety test and how conviently the breathalizer quit working when we got to the station lol i watched another person use it right before me seemed to be working fine but the judge at least saw it my way and gave me Differed Judification so it wouldnt stay on my record.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

My sweet, baby boy, Rosco chill'n with me during the holidays . . . wg


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Whiskey Girl said:


> My sweet, baby boy, Rosco chill'n with me during the holidays . . . wg


They's a very slight hint of intelligence in that port eye...but that starboard eye is pointed out off toward the ceiling fan? Other than that...that's a fine looking couch hound you got there! :biggrin:

Homemade stainless supports! :smile:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

she is 6 weeks old now

eating pizza at the boat show with pawpaw

her sized boat

pawpaw with the girls

mom sent me this pic of my grandpa on life magazine cover, working as secret service for L. Johnson and H. Humphrey. thought it was pretty cool! cant see much of him but he is the bald headed one in the back on the left that looks asleep you cant see his whole face. this was during the riots in chicago in the sixties.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> mom sent me this pic of my grandpa on life magazine cover, working as secret service for L. Johnson and H. Humphrey. thought it was pretty cool! cant see much of him but he is the bald headed one in the back on the left that looks asleep you cant see his whole face. this was during the riots in chicago in the sixties.


Cool! I see the then Governor of Texas having a smoke in that picture too lol.

TH


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Is that Dolph?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good meeting you too Mr rlw...my daughter said, "dad, you dont think that's freaky for somebody to recognize me from a web site?" :biggrin:

Note the "Oh NO" look on Anchor Boys face! I caught him eating Fruit Loops! 'fore it was over...all the black ladies in Mississippi knew him as "Fruit Loop"! :rotfl:


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

*This Week*

1. Is Tuesday Dinner, one of my girlfriends at college cooked this. It was awesome.
2. First beer of the semester a tradition
3. Finally found my camera and he is at Tax. now. 11 Point johnson city buck.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

bassmaster2004 said:


> 1. Is Tuesday Dinner, one of my girlfriends at college cooked this. It was awesome.


Dude...she is gorgeous and has a great personality...family oriented and definitely knows her way around a kitchen...that plate is awesome! DONE DEAL! :biggrin:


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

O she lives right down the rd from me and this monday mornig i woke up headed to the restroom in my boxers and she is cooking breakfast in her little cheerleader shorts and i was thinking i went to bed alone. She told me her electricty went out and it was cold so she came over and slept on the couch and she was cooking me breakfast for telling her where the spare key is. I aint complaining one bit. she loves to cook and looks good.


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*Brothers*

It is good for us to be here. (Matthew xvii)


----------



## 100%texan (Sep 2, 2010)

Dad's 54 Chevy and his friend's 67 Chevy at Super Chevy show


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Picture



Roentgen said:


> It is good for us to be here. (Matthew xvii)


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*Brothers - One more*

Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it. (Proverbs 22:6)


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Roentgen said:


> Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it. (Proverbs 22:6)


But they are knot fishing? Train them to wait for a fish to jump in their laps? J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe they have a string tied to there toes!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*While at banned camp Pooon Gets 3rd at Kemah Boat Parade*

Had a blast.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My mom spoils this 4 legged walking attitude problem, its cold out so he has to wear his coat lol.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Coasties made an emergency landing yesterday on the TC Dike.

Told us the cockpit filled up with smoke when the A/C belt burned up. Second time it happened in two days. Asked them how bad the pucker factor is when the cabin fills with smoke while flying. 

They called for a trailer to come get them out of Ellington, though they sent two mechanics out to them who replaced the belt and got them going.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

These were taking last Friday we met Billy the Exterminator and the guy from Gator911


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Coasties made an emergency landing yesterday on the TC Dike.
> 
> Told us the cockpit filled up with smoke when the A/C belt burned up. Second time it happened in two days. Asked them how bad the pucker factor is when the cabin fills with smoke while flying.


Pretty bad when the rescuer's need rescuing :biggrin:.

Being the 2nd. time it has happened I hope they figure out the problem and fix it fast.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FireEater said:


> Coasties made an emergency landing yesterday on the TC Dike.
> 
> Told us the cockpit filled up with smoke when the A/C belt burned up. Second time it happened in two days. Asked them how bad the pucker factor is when the cabin fills with smoke while flying.
> 
> They called for a trailer to come get them out of Ellington, though they sent two mechanics out to them who replaced the belt and got them going.


I'm surprised the Texas City police didn't ticket them for blocking the road......


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would have posted this up earlier. My camera needed a reboot...lol. I made broiled Red Snapper with orange.
Man....was it tasty.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Good meeting you too Mr rlw...my daughter said, "dad, you dont think that's freaky for somebody to recognize me from a web site?" :biggrin:

No way! That just means she's a celebrity! Any girl that plays Softball is gold with me!!!


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

My son's first duck.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Got this pic this morning its was Sat. but is a cool pic of early morning fishing trip.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

FireEater said:


> Coasties made an emergency landing yesterday on the TC Dike.
> 
> Told us the cockpit filled up with smoke when the A/C belt burned up. Second time it happened in two days. Asked them how bad the pucker factor is when the cabin fills with smoke while flying.
> 
> They called for a trailer to come get them out of Ellington, though they sent two mechanics out to them who replaced the belt and got them going.


Hey I dont see any dike sticker on that windshield, no fair bypassing the gate


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

one of my new toys,


----------

